# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  VMware Workstation Multiple Vulnerabilities

## Shu_b

*VMware Workstation Multiple Vulnerabilities*
_Secunia Advisory: 	SA25079 	Release Date: 	2007-05-01_ 

*Critical:* 	Moderately critical 
*Impact:* 	Security Bypass; DoS
*Where:* 	Local system
*Solution Status: 	Vendor Patch* 


*Software:*	VMware Workstation 5.x

*Description:*
Some vulnerabilities have been reported in VMware Workstation, which can be exploited by malicious users to cause a DoS (Denial of Service) or bypass certain security restrictions.

1) An error exists within the ACPI implementation of the virtual machine process (VMX) when collecting information about running states of virtual machines, which can be exploited to cause the process to read from invalid memory locations.

2) An unspecified error exists within the VMX when storing certain malformed configuration data, which can be exploited to cause a DoS of guest operating systems.

3) An unspecified error within the handling of general protection faults (GPFs) in Windows guest operating systems can be exploited to crash Windows virtual machines.

4) Unspecified errors when debugging applications in a 64-bit Windows guest operating system on a 64-bit host system can be exploited to e.g. cause corrupted stack pointers or kernel bugchecks.

5) A design error within the "Shared Folders" feature can be exploited in a guest system to read and write arbitrary files on a host system.

Successful exploitation requires that at least one folder is shared. In order to write to host files, the "read only" option of the shared folder has to be disabled.

*Solution:*
Update to VMware Workstation 5.5.4, Build 44386.
http://www.vmware.com/download/ws/

Provided and/or discovered by:
1) Tavis Ormandy, Google
2) Sungard Ixsecurity
3) Ruben Santamarta, Reversemode
4) Ken Johnson
5) Greg MacManus, iDefense Labs

Original Advisory: 
VMware: http://www.vmware.com/support/ws55/d..._ws55.html#554
5) iDefense Labs: http://labs.idefense.com/intelligenc...lay.php?id=521


secunia.com

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shu_b

*Множественные уязвимости в VMware Workstation*

*Программа:*  VMware Workstation версии до 5.5.4, Build 44386.
*Опасность:* Средняя
*Наличие эксплоита:* Нет

*Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют локальному пользователю обойти некоторые ограничения безопасности и вызвать отказ в обслуживании.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в реализации ACPI процесса виртуальной машины (VMX) во время сбора информации о состоянии работающих виртуальных машин. Злоумышленник может заставить процесс прочитать данные из некорректных адресов памяти.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в VMX при сохранении специально сформированных конфигурационных данных. Злоумышленник может вызвать отказ в обслуживании гостевой ОС.

3. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке механизма защиты от общих ошибок (GPFs) на гостевой ОС Windows. Злоумышленник может аварийно завершить работу гостевых систем под управлением Windows.

4. Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестных ошибок во время отладки приложений на 64-bit гостевой ОС под управлением Windows на 64-bit хостовой системе. Злоумышленник может вызвать повреждение указателей стека или ядра.

5. Ошибка дизайна обнаружена в функционале "Shared Folders". Злоумышленник может через гостевую систему получить доступ на чтение и запись файлов на хостовой системе. Для успешной эксплуатации уязвимости требуется, чтобы хотя бы один каталог был открыт для общего доступа.

URL производителя: www.vmware.com/products/desktop/ws_features.html

*Решение:* Установите последнюю версию VMware Workstation 5.5.4, Build 44386 с сайта производителя. 

securitylab.ru

----------

